

Ask HN: A hacker's git commit which a ton of people commenting on - startupnerd

this is a long shot, but i remember a while ago there was a post about someone&#x27;s site getting hacked, and the source code for the index page (i think) was on github, which lead to a ton of developers leaving hilarious comments about how terrible the code was. if anyone remembers that particular post&#x2F;git commit - would love to get a link to it!
======
granttimmerman
There was Facebook's front page source code posted on HN awhile ago.
([https://gist.github.com/nikcub/3833406](https://gist.github.com/nikcub/3833406))

I don't think your talking about this one but still pretty interesting.

